# Is SO_REUSEADDR necessary only on servers ?



## bsd_newbie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey dudes and dudesses,

Is SO_REUSEADDR only needed for a server. I have some software in client/server paradigm and I see at times, I get address in use error on the server. Wondering whether to add this on my listening socket.

thanks.
bn


----------



## honk (Feb 25, 2009)

We are talking about which server/software? Please post configuration of that also.


----------



## bsd_newbie (Feb 26, 2009)

That should not matter.


----------



## honk (Feb 26, 2009)

Read some books from Stevens. You might also consider looking for another (more programming related) forum.


----------

